# Wanted to share



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm sure this has to be a Vizsla trait. Check Ziva out on Youtube by searching Vizsla twirl.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

[shadow=red,left]that is funny[/shadow]


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

That is so cute. Holley doesn't do that yet. She just does the bucking bronco with her toys.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Ziva does the bronco too, but started this about month ago. It cracks us up. Reminds me of a spinning top.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I showed Dan last night and he said it looked like she was break dancing. Haha.


----------

